# Blantant riff rip-off in "Under Pressure" Queen/Bo



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know, call me stupid, but the intro riff of "Under Pressure" is identical to "Ice Ice Baby" (Vanilla Ice's one hit?). Or am I hallucinating?

I like the song w/Bowie singin' along, but isn't that intro rif that repeats through the whole song a complete rip off? :shock:

Sigh.
I wanna' go out dancin'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

No, Vanilla Ice uses an extra 'da'.

Bowie: da da da da da da da, da da da da da da da, do do.

VI: da da da da da da da da, da da da da da da da da.

Therefore totally original :roll: :lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I believe our man Vanilla was sued by the Duke for that whole fiasco. You'll also note that Ice's contemporary, MC Hammer, blatantly ripped off "Super Freak" with his self-indulgent song "U can't touch this".


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

I noticed this. It's of my understanding if a song is a certain percentage different it is not in violation of copyright. The 80's/early 90's was era when sampling was not restricted, so they would have won nothing in court.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, this astonishes me. Also, I was in a store the other day... "Forever 21" ...clothing for ... women (cough) :roll: LOL, and I swear to God I heard Stevie Wonder's famous riff from "Very Superstitious" as the bass line for ANOTHER song.

I know in some cases, Rap songs use the bass lines of existing songs and certainly pay royalties to the original composer, but I said this once before I think... that in so many cases (I hate to say, I don't care about Vanilla necessarily) ... young people think they're hearing original music when they've missed the great stuff it originally was.

And Sebastian did you say that Vanilla sued Bowie or Bowie sued Vanilla? I swear it is the exactly the same. And where in God's name am I going to find a copy of "Ice Ice Baby." to compare it. Praise the Lord, I haven't heard it on the radio in ages. LOLOLOL

Thank you for your replies.

Bestest,
D 8) 
The World Has Gone to Hell
I have a dental appointment this afternoon as well.
(Hey, I could make a limerick out of that, but don't have the energy)

Never mind. LOL.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

mrmole said:


> No, Vanilla Ice uses an extra 'da'.
> 
> Bowie: da da da da da da da, da da da da da da da, do do.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. Mole,
Another who keeps me quite amused here ... do you realize how hopeless it is for me, sitting here trying to da-da-da to this? LOLOL.

Travesty. Bowie is too original for this it seems. Sampling... bah. He would HAVE to know how close that is to Ice... whatever.

Sigh.

Moi :evil:

PS - I love "Scrubs". Haven't seen it in a while. Zach Braff? is really gifted. Saw "Garden State" ... he's cool. Director/writer/actor. The show is hilarious.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> and I swear to God I heard Stevie Wonder's famous riff from "Very Superstitious" as the bass line for ANOTHER song.
> 
> .


You did indeed hear it. It's horrendous. I don't know who puked out this blasphemy but it's such an abomination. This "artist" literally took Stevie Wonder's excellent song and just plays it in the background while she mumbles something stupid over top of the music. Just horrible. The world really is going to hell. Thankfully, there is a helluva lot of great music that isn't being played on the mainstream radio.

s.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > and I swear to God I heard Stevie Wonder's famous riff from "Very Superstitious" as the bass line for ANOTHER song.
> ...


Blasphemy. Yes, some woman. ACH. STEVIE WONDER!!! and that song is super. He doesn't get ANY credit? ANY royalties? I don't understand.

Question then, is it a good idea to invest (like I have the money) in these new radio stations like XM and Sirius? Too expensive now? Will these succeed? Does anyone have these now? Do you carry it around... well I suppose they will be put in cars?

Man this ticks me off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> mrmole said:
> 
> 
> > No, Vanilla Ice uses an extra 'da'.
> ...


  Why thankyou, m'lady.

I have it as my avatar because I have never once failed to watch that clip without laughing, (If I could use sound on here I would) and it helps cheer me up sometimes.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I think Stevie Wonder must get royalties. Otherwise it's just plain old copyright infringement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Madonna AND Abba :lol: What a fucking combination. You gotta love it! I do  
Ive been a DJ for a couple of years. I'll tell you Dreamer and others, Ive heard all the 70-ties and 80-ties and 90-ties songs come back in at least ONE song. So many mixes, so many samples. Too many to name.
Im loving the Club mixes with that OLD tune. Disco & Soul 8)

Ive got one playing right now.

If it wasnt for music, I wouldnt be enjoying life that much.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wendy said:


> If it wasnt for music, I wouldnt be enjoying life that much.


Amen to that.

I plan to spend the holidays dancing.
And Disco rules!

"A rumor has it that it's getting late. Time marches on, just can wait.
Don't be a drag, participate!
Clams on the half-shell and roller skates, roller skates!

Good times, these are the good times.
Leave your cares behind."

I think someone has stolen that CHIC baseline too.

"You can dance, you can dance, having the time of your life...
ooooo see that girl, dig that scene, see her the dancing queen,
only seventeen,
see her the dancing queen."

(That's not quite right)

And everybody VOGUE 8)

I hate the holidays. I want to go to Morocco or something.
Peace,
L,
D :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> "A rumor has it that it's getting late. Time marches on, just can wait.
> Don't be a drag, participate!
> Clams on the half-shell and roller skates, roller skates!
> 
> ...


Thats correct Dreamer. Found this on the net:



> Sugarhill Gang with "Rappers' Delight" (I said a hip hop hip..remember?) were the first to use the "Good Times" sample from Chic AND it was the first ever song with a sample to hit the Billboard charts.


Btw Queen also used that famous Chic baseline for their "Another One Bites The Dust" (and not to forget, added by me, "Body Language").

From: Chic link:

http://www.disco-disco.com/tributes/chic.html

8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Rappers Delight lyrics:

i said a hip hop a hippie to the hippie
to the hip hip hop, you dont stop
a rockin to the bang bang boogy say upchuck the boogy,
to the rhythm of the boogity beat.

now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet
see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello
to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow
but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie
say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie
let's rock, you dont stop
rock the riddle that will make your body rock
well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along
and next on the mike is my man hank
come on, hank, sing that song

check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a
and the rest is f-l-y
ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix
and these reasons i'll tell ya why
ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun
and i dress to a t
ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously
i got bodyguards, i got two big cars
that definitely aint the wack
i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac
so after school, i take a dip in the pool
which really is on the wall
i got a color tv so i can see
the knicks play basketball
hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards
more money than a sucker could ever spend
but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker
not a dime til i made it again
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
drive off in a def oj
everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn
say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend
master gee, am I mellow
its on you so what you gonna do

well it's on n on n on on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e
i said i go by the unforgettable name
of the man they call the master gee
well, my name is known all over the world
by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls
i'm goin down in history
as the baddest rapper there could ever be
now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows
the beat starts gettin into your toes
ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat
and the damn ya start doin the freak
i said damn, right outta your seat
then ya throw your hands high in the air
ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere
ya rockin to the beat without a care
with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair
now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang
but i rap to the beat just the same
i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes
all im here to do ladies is hypnotize
singin on n n on n on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
singin on n n on n on on n on
like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie
pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop
come alive yall gimme what ya got
i guess by now you can take a hunch
and find that i am the baby of the bunch
'but that's okay i still keep in stride
cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind
singin on n n on n on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
singin on n n on n on on n on
rock rock yall throw it on the floor
im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there
im gonna move you outta this atmosphere
cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind
ill put t-t-tickets in your behind
i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor
a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got
cause im guaranteed to make you rock
i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?

i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo
and guess what america we love you
cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul
you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old
i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast
but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast
rock it up baby bubbah
baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie
to the beat beat, its so unique
come on everybody and dance to the beat

i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
a rock on, pretty bubba to the boogity bang, bang,
the boogie to the boogity beat.

i said i cant wait til the end of the week
when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat
and attempt to raise your body heat
just blow your mind so that you cant speak
and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet
and let it change up to a dance called the freak
and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat
rest a little while so ya dont get weak
i know a man named hank
he has more rhymes than a serious bank
so come on hank sing that song
to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong

well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp
the women fight for my delight
but im the grandmaster with the three mcs
that shock the house for the young ladies
and when you come inside, into the front
you do the freak, spank, and do the bump
and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point

we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint
a from sun to sun and from day to day
i sit down and write a brand new rhyme
because they say that miracles never cease
i've created a devastating masterpiece
i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist
everybody, i say it goes like this
well i was comin home late one dark afternoon
a reporter stopped me for a interview
she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables
that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables
this young reporter i did adore
so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before
she said damn fly guy im in love with you
the casanova legend must have been true
i said by the way baby what's your name
said i go by the name of lois lane
and you could be my boyfiend you surely can
just let me quit my boyfriend called superman
i said he's a fairy i do suppoose
flyin through the air in pantyhose
he may be very sexy or even cute
but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit
i said you need a man who's got finesse
and his whole name across his chest
he may be able to fly all through the night
but can he rock a party til the early light
he cant satisfy you with his little worm
but i can bust you out with my super sperm
i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it
an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere
just throw your hands up in the air
and party hardy like you just dont care
let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop
go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what)
im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend
i say skip, dive, what can i say
i cant fit em all inside my oj
so i just take half and bust them out
i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house

it was twelve o'clock one friday night
i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right
everybody was dancin on the floor
doin all the things they never did before
and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean
she came into the bar, she came into the scene
as she traveled deeper inside the room
all the fellas checked out her white sasoons
she came up to the table, looked into my eyes
then she turned around and shook her behind
so i said to myself, its time for me to release
my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece
and now people in the house this is just for you
a little rap to make you boogaloo
now the group ya hear is called phase two
and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew
once a week we're on the street
just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free
for you to party ya got to have the movies
so we'll get right down and give you the groove
for you to dance you gotta get hype
so we'll get right down for you tonight
now the system's on and the girls are there
ya definitely have a rockin affair
but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact
that to have a party ya got to have a rap
so when the party's over you're makin it home
and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn
and while ya sleepin ya start to dream
and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene
my name appears in your mind
yeah, a name you know that was right on time
it was phase two just a doin a do
rockin ya down cause ya know we could
to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak
come alive girls get on your feet
to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat
to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak
to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on
on n on into the break of dawn
now i got a man comin on right now
he's guaranteed to throw down
he goes by the name of wonder mike
come on wonder mike do what ya like

like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey
like a millionaire that has no money
like a rainy day that is not wet
like a gamblin fiend that does not bet
like dracula with out his fangs
like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
like collard greens that dont taste good
like a tree that's not made out of wood
like goin up and not comin down
is just like the beat without the sound no sound
to the beat beat, ya do the freak
everybody just rock and dance to the beat
have you ever went over a friends house to eat
and the food just aint no good
i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed
and the chicken tastes like wood
so you try to play it off like you think you can
by sayin that youre full
and then your friend says momma he's just being polite
he aint finished uh uh that's bull
so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie
and you say that you already ate
and your friend says man there's plenty of food
so you pile some more on your plate
while the stinky foods steamin your mind s
tarts to dreamin
of the moment that it's time to leave
and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin
into something that looks like cheese
oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place
i dont care what these people think
im just sittin here makin myself nauseous
with this ugly food that stinks
so you bust out the door while its still closed
still sick from the food you ate
and then you run to the store for quick relief
from a bottle of kaopectate
and then you call your friend two weeks later
to see how he has been
and he says i understand about the food
baby bubbah but we're still friends
with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin
to the bang bang boogie
say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
i say hank can ya rock
can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop
can ya hip me to the shoobie doo
i said come on make the make the people move

i go to the halls and then ring the bell
because i am the man with the clientele
and if ya ask me why i rock so well
a big bang, i got clientele
and from the time i was only six years old
i never forgot what i was told
it was the best advice that i ever had
it came from my wise dear old dad
he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you
and dont say a word until i'm through
now there's a time to laugh a time to cry
a time to live and a time to die
a time to break and a time to chill
to act civilized or act real ill
but whatever ya do in your lifetime
ya never let a mc steal your rhyme
so from sixty six til this very day
ill always remember what he had to say
so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style
i let them know that i'm versatile
i got style finesse and a little black book
that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look
but there's a thing that separates you from me
and that's called originality
because my rhymes are on from what you heard
i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word
and i say a little more later on tonight
so the sucker mc's can bite all night
a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall
a lets rock yall ya dont stop
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
drive off in a def oj
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends
a like that yall to the beat yall
beat beat yall ya dont stop
a master gee am I mellow?
its on you so whatcha gonna do

well like johnny carson on the late show
a like frankie croker in stereo
well like the barkay's singin holy ghost
the sounds to throw down they're played the most

its like my man captain sky
whose name he earned with his super sperm
we rock and we dont stop
get off yall im here to give you whatcha got
to the beat that it makes you freak
and come alive girl get on your feet
a like a perry mason without a case
like farrah fawcett without her face

like the barkays on the mike
like gettin right down for you tonight
like movin your body so ya dont know how
right to the rhythm and throw down

like comin alive to the master gee
the brother who rocks so viciously
i said the age of one my life begun
at the age of two i was doin the do
at the age of three it was you and me
rockin to the sounds of the master gee
at the age of four i was on the floor
givin all the freaks what they bargained for
at the age of five i didnt take no jive
with the master gee its all the way live
at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks
rappin to the beat my stick was fixed
at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off
i got right on down to the beat you see
gettin right on down makin all the girls
just take of their clothes to the beat the beat
to the double beat beat that makes you freak
at the age of eight i was really great
cause every night you see i had a date
at the age of nine i was right on time
cause every night i had a party rhyme
goin on n n on n on on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
a sayin on n n on n on on n on...
like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop
a saying on n n on n on on n on
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
come to the master gee you see
the brother who rocks so viciously
....

Looooong lyrcis.... 8) and I think also one of the first rap songs ever.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

oh my god! is that the longest song ever?!


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Coolio's Gangster's Paradise was written by Stevie Wonder as well. Well, Coolio changed like 4 words. Then Coolio had the nerve to get pissed at Wierd Al for doing a parody of "his" song (Ahmish Paradise). Go figure.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Tom Servo said:


> Coolio's Gangster's Paradise was written by Stevie Wonder as well. Well, Coolio changed like 4 words. Then Coolio had the nerve to get pissed at Wierd Al for doing a parody of "his" song (Ahmish Paradise). Go figure.


*Which Stevie Wonder song was that?* Well, I suppose if Stevie gets royalties he's getting paid for more than just the original song. In a way it's flattering, I guess, but, I don't know, it's "just wrong."

:roll: :shock:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

"Pastime Paradise", from Songs in the Key of Life. Remember that? We'd have been what, sophomores in high school?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Tom Servo said:


> "Pastime Paradise", from Songs in the Key of Life. Remember that? We'd have been what, sophomores in high school?


 :shock: We're that old 8) 
Yes I remember.

Again, it's just wrong.


----------

